# help- 80's makeup look for me (NC42)



## ohsosparkly (Aug 28, 2007)

hi there,
I am attending an 80's party and would appreciate any suggestions/recommendations for an '80's look' with MAC colors.......I think the last time I wore pink lipstick and blue eyeliner was 1985, but I'm willing to slather on the makeup and tease up the bangs with Aqua net for a little fun. thanks in advance!


----------



## L281173 (Aug 28, 2007)

I am thinking bright pink lipstick with blue eyeliner or mascara.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 28, 2007)

Watch some old Whitney Houston videos. Her makeup in "I Wanna Dance With Somebody" is pretty clear to see.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 28, 2007)

I was too young to wear make up in the 80s but wear frosted lipsick for sure and brows were generally thicker and darker back then. You could say bushy compared to how people have them now. Also if you want to try something different than blue e/l - colour was very in but wear it in blocks and by that I mean not blended. Hth have fun!


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 28, 2007)

I definitely remember a compact that Cover Girl made with cool toned eyeshadows (Sonora Sunset, I think) from the 80's.  Christie Brinkley appeared in the print campaign.  The colors I rocked were a bright pink, purple, and blue...blended all together on the eye.  Using that as my inspiration, I think Fade, Swish, and Parfait Amour would be pretty close matches.  I would use a frosty blush like Petal Point and finish with a frosty pink lip like Bombshell.  Oh yeah...I also would load up with turquoise mascara...haha.  HTH.  

You'll have to post pics!


----------



## ohsosparkly (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions! off to rummage through the makeup........will post pics for sure!


----------



## ohsosparkly (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Watch some old Whitney Houston videos. Her makeup in "I Wanna Dance With Somebody" is pretty clear to see._

 
ok, I clipped her eye makeup---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it looks like mostly teal on the lid with a little yellow at the inner eye and a coral-pink mix from the crease to the brow.....whew!

Would coppering and steamy work?


----------

